# 3D Target repair



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck on that. We switched to 90 % Rineharts in three years, and it was the best thing we could have done. Over 5 years, even with new vitals for some, we are averaged even with what we spent on McKenzies, and now our replacement costs are 1/3 what they were when we shot only McKenzie targets. We'll still keep a few McKenzie Deer on the course, like a Bedded Buck, a HD large, and a Sneak, but Rinehart is the way to go.
It was a huge effort to get the Club to fork over the investment for the change, but worth the fight.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

powderhound said:


> I am looking for someone in southern Wi that repairs Mackenzie targets. Our club is looking to repair about 15 targets. Thanks


Get in touch with George from 3-D country up in Depere Wi. (Green Bay). He comes down to our shop, picks the targets up and when he is done he delivers them back to us. He does an excellent job at a reasonable cost. If you want more info just PM me and I'll get ahold of George tomorrow and get a phone number for ya.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

3-D is the way to go...great stuff.


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

I was wanting to purchase some used targets, but did not know how to repair them. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## hoytman44 (Mar 9, 2008)

there is a repair kit on the market that does a decent job on targets. We have used it to repair a couple of targets and it will give you some extra life. the web sight is 3-dcountry.com. It cost about 40.00 to repair 1 target a little less if you order the club kit to do a bunch of targets.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

3-d country is the way to go if you but the club kit it will have an instructional dvd with it to show you how to do everything to get great results and George's customer service is second to none


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

hoytman44 said:


> there is a repair kit on the market that does a decent job on targets. We have used it to repair a couple of targets and it will give you some extra life. the web sight is 3-dcountry.com. It cost about 40.00 to repair 1 target a little less if you order the club kit to do a bunch of targets.



Our club bought a couple of these kits last year at the Worlds. This stuff rocks!! Makes a gorgeous repair. One of the guys at the club made a sort of compass to hold a soldering iron to burn in the x, and the 10 ring. It worked sweet, and so far they have held up well.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Check out Triple R archery products. Pm me I will give you Pat's number. He is located in Milwaukee.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Target Repair*

I just had 6 targets repaired here in Mich. at a place called twin ponds archery in Stanton Mi, and they did a great job for 55.00 per target. They put the rings in them also,and they look sweet. He has molds for all the Mckenzies.


----------

